# The best dogg



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Rikki (Apr 7, 2014)

Thank you. I miss her so much. She was the happiest dog I have ever known. She was such a people dog and preferred to be with people than with other dogs. I used to call her the "people greeter" at the dog park as she would run up to every person she came across and would sit and wait to be petted. 
Her death was so sudden.. it caught me off guard.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

It is so hard to have them gone. Just focus on the wonderful dog that she was. Take the time to grieve. We love them so much. They leave such a huge void when they are gone, especially so suddenly. I went through that with my last golden.

I did see in another thread that you're currently looking for another puppy. I hope that some members can give you some good recommendations and you are able to find a new little fluffy face to bring you joy again.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Cassie.

I'm sorry you have found the Forum under such sad circumstances.
You are among many members who have lost our precious goldens, we understand what you are going through. 

Do you have any pictures you'd like to share with us?


----------



## Rikki (Apr 7, 2014)

Thank you. I do have photos but don't know how to post them.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Click the Go Advanced button and then click on the paperclip for attachments. A separate window will appear and you can choose your pictures from your computer like you typically do by clicking Choose File. Make sure you hit Upload before closing out the window. Wait for the pictures to upload and then you close the window. Click Preview Post and you'll be able to see your pictures in your post before you submit them. Hope that helps.  We would all love to see pictures of your precious Cassie.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Very sorry for your loss of Cassie. Would love to see pictures of her.


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Cassie - It is never easy regardless of the circumstances or time. I hope you find comfort in time.


----------



## cookie115 (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm so very sorry. I lost My Buddy in November and I miss him terribly. We have a new pup now who I adore, but My Buddy stole my heart. I still tear up thinking about him.


----------



## Rikki (Apr 7, 2014)

I will post some photos later this week as I have to figure out how to get them off of my phone and onto my computer. Thank you all for your kind thoughts. 
She came back to me in a very vivid dream a few days ago. She was in great shape, happy and so excited to see me and I got a few last hugs in… just wish it were real.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Rikki said:


> I will post some photos later this week as I have to figure out how to get them off of my phone and onto my computer. Thank you all for your kind thoughts.
> She came back to me in a very vivid dream a few days ago. She was in great shape, happy and so excited to see me and I got a few last hugs in… just wish it were real.


I am very sorry for your loss. Cassie is at peace now and she came back to tell you that. Many of us had those last visits and know what are you talking about. Hope you find your peace soon I know you will never stop missing her.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

cookie115 said:


> I'm so very sorry. I lost My Buddy in November and I miss him terribly. We have a new pup now who I adore, but My Buddy stole my heart. I still tear up thinking about him.


I think our pups look like they could have been siblings. Josie is three now, but I couldn't believe how much your picture of your puppy looked like her, except for their coloring, at that age.


----------



## Rikki (Apr 7, 2014)

I found a breeder yesterday. Her litter of pups is due in May so I will hopefully be getting another golden girl from her. Cassie was red and while I love the red color I am just hoping to get a pup with a great disposition.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm so sorry about this!


----------



## Rikki (Apr 7, 2014)

*Cassie*

















These photos of Cassie were taken two weeks before she passed.. I miss her terribly.
Birthdate April 1, 2002
Left me on March 17th, 2014


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Cassie was beautiful, thank you for sharing pictures of her with us.


----------



## Rikki (Apr 7, 2014)

You are welcome. She was such a happy girl.


----------



## Rikki (Apr 7, 2014)

I picked up her cremains today


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rikki*

Rikki

Cassie was just beautiful! I know my Smooch and Snobear are playing with her in heaven and I'm going to add her to the 2014 Rainbow Bridge list!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...bow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-7.html#post4401881


----------



## Rikki (Apr 7, 2014)

Thank you Karen. She is now playing at the bridge with her old buddy Jake. He was a Newfoundland/Border Collie and he passed away last year at age 14. They used to love to chase rabbits together even though they never caught any of them!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rikki*

Rikki

I bet Cassie and Jake are still trying to get those squirrels!!
We have the ashes of our Gizmo, Munchkin, Smooch and Snobear,
on the shelves in our Family Room. We spend most of our time there, so
they are close to us.


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

I am sorry to hear about Cassie. I know your pain as we lost our Seger on March 23rd. Our home and hearts are empty right now. We are lost without Seger. Rest peacefully Cassie. Seger is also more of a people dog so I bet you and he will get along well 
Carol


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. She was beautiful.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

